# After A Giant Pocket Watch



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello,

Allow me to explain my Thread title a little. I work in a Heritage Theme park in Aussie land as an assistant train driver, and everyone at work carries a pocket watch. At current I carry a Services Army watch:










It gets me many comments, due to it's age and appearance. I currently also am awaiting delivery of a molnija 3602 skeleton. I'd like to round out my work collection with a mechanical british pocket watch that will make people go "Wow thats a big watch". Anyone know of a British watch that was created on a larger scale?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What are the dimensions of your services PW?

Cheers Martin


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Diameter of whole watch (Not including crown) is 5cm


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

You could pinch the one at the Melbourne Central department-store. I'm sure nobody would notice it missing...










Seiko.

You know the Japs make good stuff.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi there

I think it depends on what your budget is.

A 5cm, 2 inch dia was very much the standard size. I would put a search in on flea bay for a Smith's Empire pocket watch

They were made in their thousands and were good reliable workhorses, intended for every day use.

Chris


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Might have a bit of a problem fitting it in my overalls or waistcoat.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Regox, where do you work and what is your job? I'm curious now.

You might consider purchasing an actual railroad pocketwatch.

Here's mine:


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

I work at Timbertown, in NSW, learning to drive this thing (even more British items, as it's a Fowler):










And I'll confess, I'm looking at getting an old GWR watch, but I'd still love a giant watch as well.


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

I kid you not, 2hrs after my last post or so, I found one on eBay (evil place). It's not UK sadly, but it's a VIP Austrian watch. Just arrived today, but got the glass shaken off during transit. Here's a pic of it next to my Services.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Regox said:


> but I'd still love a giant watch as well.


Unfortunately not British or a pocket watch but it is big 60mm+, maybe you could tie a bit of string to it and hang it round your neck

:lol: :lol:










Nice train by the way B)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If you still want a Brit one, keep googl-ing or ebay-ing for a Smiths Jumbo or Elephant, similar in size to the one you just got of Austrian origin. :yes:

Incidentally, Smiths also made this watch set into a copper coloured frypan and designed to hang on the kitchen wall - a bit kitsch, but as I recall ( ldman: ) it was the same movement and case underneath the "kitchsness" frypan case. I've missed one or two on the bay, they often get mis-described and are hard to find, easy to miss!

The Sequined Avenger

:weed:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Regox said:


> I work in a Heritage Theme park in Aussie land as an assistant train driver, and everyone at work carries a pocket watch.


That sounds like a fun job!


----------



## MilesB (Aug 19, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> Regox said:
> 
> 
> > but I'd still love a giant watch as well.
> ...


OOohh I like that!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

So you like that? You need to go into training to wear one - 1/4 of a kilo on the end of your arm, the Commander balances it by drinking Smirnoff - ONLY with the other hand! They weigh in at around 250grams depending on strap/bracelet - hefty! :lol:

Search for "Russian Submariners" or similar on terbay if you want one, but they are mostly repro re-issues nowadays. ISTR the Commander's may be an original Zlatoutski - very desirable amongst Sub aficionados! 

TSA

:weed:


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Harrison's No. 4 should do, shouldn't it?

Although, as I recall, production was rather limited so might be quite expensive.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> Search for "Russian Submariners" or similar on terbay if you want one, but they are mostly repro re-issues nowadays. ISTR the Commander's may be an original Zlatoutski - very desirable amongst Sub aficionados!


You'll find more by googling "Zlatoust Vodolaz"


----------

